# Reformed Views on Christian Experience



## CatechumenPatrick (Oct 9, 2007)

I am listening to a lecture that makes some interesting remarks on Christian experience and I was wondering if anyone knows of some good works on Christian experience from a Reformed perspective. Edwards' Religious Affections comes to mind (how good is it? is it truly Reformed, i.e. confessional?). Any newer books that show the difference of the Reformed view on Christian experience from the broader contemporary Evangelical views, especially Pentecostal/Charismatic? Thanks for your recommendations


----------



## Jim Johnston (Oct 9, 2007)

you could read Alston's Perceiving God. There is useful info in there, and you could take or leave some of it based on reformed convictions elsehwere.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 9, 2007)

This was a question I myself asked when coming over from Charismaticism. Michael Horton's _In the Face of God_ is quite good.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 9, 2007)

You might consider Sam Storms' _Signs of the Spirit_, which is available from Westminster Bookstore.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 10, 2007)

Why don't you try: "Thoughts On Religious Experience" by Archibald Alexander.

I can't find the spot, but Dabney was supposed to be quite a writer on Christian experience in his century.


----------

